# Vegetable bins in walk in cold room



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

My vegetable bins are loaded... with my kitchen vegetable.

---> *My vegetables bins building pictures*

potatoes bin:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Ummmm....is that your idea of "loaded"? 

Was it a bad year for potatoes in your area? Just wondering...


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the concept, but I have some thoughts for improvements:


It's going to be rather difficult to get into the top bins without a ladder, it might be better to make these bins all along the bottom of the shelving rather than putting any up high. At the very least, you might want to consider installing any upper bins on sliders so they pull out for better access.
Bottom bins might do better on casters so that you can pull them out for better access rather than having to squeeze into the shelving to reach all the way to the bottom.
I'd recommend putting some sort of catch tray beneath the top bins so debris or seepage doesn't fall down into the bottom bins.
I highly recommend lining your potato bins with muslin to block light. Even though this is in the basement without windows, even electric light can cause some greening of the potatoes in storage.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I have built two new bins this year 3x4x 16 inches deep out of pine 1x4 boards with 1/2 inch gaps between to hold these tators I had a 4x4x4 bin that had been a shiping crate but when I went to move it and clean up for this harvist it broke


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

I like your potatoes container idea.

You have so much potatpes taht me mister !


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Share your cold room pictures in this post friends.


----------

